# Southern Wu Style Taijiquan Questions



## Xue Sheng (Jan 8, 2014)

I find I have become intrigued with Southern Wu style


I have some questions about Southern Wu style Taijiquan
Does Southern Wu talk about the 13 postures?

And what is the 9-Palace, Circular 9-Palace training that I see listed here


----------



## colemcm (Jan 8, 2014)

Can't say I know much about Wu style. I met a guy who learned a Wu style form, but he hadn't gone any deeper than that. The form he showed me wasn't too far off of the 108 I practice.

When I was studying Ba Gua I was taught a footwork exercise called Nine Palaces that involved using a series of nine poles that you moved through while performing palm changes. I wonder if it's similar or related.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 11, 2014)

I came across an old book I had on Wu Style Taijiquan Gah Gee by Leung Shum. It is mostly pictures of postures but the first few pages are about taijiquan and I came across this



> Among the most important and basic aspects of Tai Chi Chuan are the Eight Powers and the Five Internal and Five External positions,
> 
> The Eight Powers are: (1) Ward Off (2) Roll Back (3) Press (4) Push (5) Pull, (6) Split, (7) Elbowing, and (8) Shouldering
> 
> ...



And I was told by a person, on another forum, who had trained Wu that the 9-Palace is a qigong form


----------

